# time to trade KG



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

The only way I would trade KG is if we trade him for Lebron James and another person.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hollywood476 said:


> The only way I would trade KG is if we trade him for Lebron James and another person.


Well that's good because Cleveland will never trade Lebron when he has entered his prime yet.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

KG doesn't want to leave He's "Sota" til death"


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*IF* this organization wants to trade KG, then they better get an elite player in return, such as Elton Brand. We are pretty much set on with the backcourt of Banks, Davis, Hassell, McCants, and possibly Jaric.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

someone wants to REALLY piss off socco lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

dannyM said:


> someone wants to REALLY piss off socco lol


Probably, but then get lost.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> *IF* this organization wants to trade KG, then they better get an elite player in return, such as Elton Brand. We are pretty much set on with the backcourt of Banks, Davis, Hassell, McCants, and possibly Jaric.


Yeah, if KG is traded then I would hope Mchale would at least get a rising star, and plenty of picks..Expiring contracts are always nice 2.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Yeah, if KG is traded then I would hope Mchale would at least get a rising star, and plenty of picks..Expiring contracts are always nice 2.


I agree, then I don't want see this team to become Chris Mullin's team. Troy Murphy, Jason Richardson(?), Mike Dunleavy, and Adonal Foyle signed to long contracts. That will put long-term strains on the Wolves.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hollywood476 said:


> The only way I would trade KG is if we trade him for Lebron James and another person.


Then I guess it's NOT time to trade KG, because Cleveland never does that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> I agree, then I don't want see this team to become Chris Mullin's team. Troy Murphy, Jason Richardson(?), Mike Dunleavy, and Adonal Foyle signed to long contracts. That will put long-term strains on the Wolves.


Yeah, exactly of course right now our team seems to be like that...Hassell, Hudson, Jaric, Blount...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Yeah, exactly of course right now our team seems to be like that...Hassell, Hudson, Jaric, Blount...


Which I'm peeved about, however I am feeling comfortable having Hassell for a long time. 

No more damn long contracts, McHale. I repeat, no more long terms. That is the last thing you can do until the day you are no longer belong to the Wolves.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Probably, *but then get lost.*


what do you mean?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

They need another big man that can start, Blount isn't it. They also need someone to lean on in the fourth other than KG. Maybe Cassell, oh wait. They ran him out of town, after he didn't get what they promised him. They need a clutch shooter, and a big man to pair with KG down low. Trading him will not make this team better in the short run or in the long. They are two pieces away. Two KEY players away.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

maybe dalembert or harrison or nazr or hunter?..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

delambert and harrison would be near impossible for the wolves to get, but they would be great teamed up with KG down low.


somethin like griffin and Davis for dalembert and Korver?.... leaves us without a true second option though


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

And we already have a good compliment to KG. Blount gives us the offense we want, and Griffin gives us the defense. It's on Casey to actually play Griffin.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> And we already have a good compliment to KG. Blount gives us the offense we want, and Griffin gives us the defense. It's on Casey to actually play Griffin.


this is true, however blount is never going to be the starting center on a championship team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

And Eddie Griffin will?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> And Eddie Griffin will?


i dont remember saying that.....


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> And Eddie Griffin will?


Haven't seen you in awhile...I dont blame ya for not comin' around..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> And we already have a good compliment to KG. Blount gives us the offense we want, and Griffin gives us the defense. It's on Casey to actually play Griffin.


He better use his common sense when using Eddie. :boohoo:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> He better use his common sense when using Eddie. :boohoo:


well he hasnt been... 5 - 10 minutes a game is no where near enough


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> well he hasnt been... 5 - 10 minutes a game is no where near enough


Yea, that's why I said that because I wanted to see that happen.


----------

